# Craigslist horse trailer scam



## bee222 (May 24, 2011)

*This is a scam I started to get sucked into. There are older posts re this but nothing recently so I thought I should warn people as this just about happened to me today*

*I found this FANTASTIC deal on a trailer on Craigslist*

*The trailer is described as a 2006 Brenderup Apollo for $2400*

*This is email # 1 in response to my questions re the trailer*

Hi,
I am looking to sell the trailer because i am relocating. Tried to do that for 2 months and didn't had a success so i dropped the price at $2,400.00 (the price is firm). I'm currently working in the UK (London) and I'll be moving here permanently within the next few months. I have already been sold my horses and i left the trailer to a warehouse in Akron, OH before leaving to the UK. The trailer is very clean, clear title and no mechanical problems. I can ship it for free if you want to buy it.
For more information and pictures follow this link:
http://newagephotos-upload-services.eu/upgrade/2006brenderupapollohorsetrailer/apollo.htm
The pics speak for themselves, You'll love the trailer, I can guarantee you that! 
Let me know if you are interested and we'll go from there.

_*Isabella Walsh*_

*hhhmmm some things that were bothering me at that time:*

*1. This doesn't sound like she is from the US. *
*2. Price should be about $12,000 not $2400*
*3. I googled the name "Isabella Walsh" and she may actually be a real person (or not) with horses as pics come up of a hunt event in Australia and her name is being used scammers as I was trying to find out who wwas selling the trailer*
*4. The trailer was listed in the Long Island NY geographical area of Craigslist but listed the location of the trailer as Akron (Ohio). *

*email # 2*

As you could see the horse trailer is in showroom condition. It is paid in full and will come with the title (clear title), bill of sale signed by me and all the papers that you need to register it under your name. 
Like i said in my first email i am not in the country right now. However I made all the necessary arrangements to sell the trailer even if my staying here will be longer then expected.
I'm using a freight and escrow company to sell this trailer, I left it at their warehouse in Akron, OH before leaving to the UK. They are supervising the entire sale process from payment, shipping with a inspection period, title transfer service or/and (if needed) returns and refunding. The shipping isn't a problem. It can be done at no cost for you. You will receive the trailer along with all the documents.
As for the payment we can start a transaction through the freight company where I'm already registered. You will have to register too on their web site, sign into your account and start a new transaction as a buyer. They act as a third party and will protect both of us in this transaction.
Email me back with your full name and shipping address if you'd like to buy it.
Regards!

*more thoughts:*
*WOW cool escrow and shipping company*
*wow free shipping*
*SOUNDS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE!!!*

*3RD EMAIL FROM "HER"*


In order to start the deal you have to go to their web site: http://www.transvector.co/ and register (it's free). After the registration is complete go to your account and start a new transaction as a buyer. Please remember, the total price is $2400, the shipping and escrow company fees will be paid by me, so you will have to fill in the form with the amount of $2400 and select the 'paid by seller' option in the shipping and escrow fees field. If you have any other questions please email me back.
Thanks!

*Isabella Walsh*

*After this email, I decided to do a little more checking on the Brenderup Apollo model and up comes info re Craigslist scams!!!! WOW JUST IN TIME*

*I have just emailed "Isabella" back requesting that a family member of mine come see the trailer before I buy it.*

*I just now got this email response *

They do not show stored property, they just handle the shipping. You have to schedule an appointment if you want to pick it up instead of having it delivered and it could take up to 3 weeks until you have it set which is more than I'm willing to wait. Will you continue with the purchase or should I cancel the transaction and find another buyer? I'm paying some fees each passing day so I would appreciate if you contact me with your decision asap. I'll just move to the next interested guy and if I can't sell it sight unseen with a 7-day return policy, I'll get back to you.

Thanks


_Isabella Walsh_

*This is exactly what other older posts said would happen!!!!*

*BE CAREFUL*

*Bee*

*PS I still need a lightweight trailer. Does anyone have one for sale?*


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

O.O !!! Is there any way to report them??? (hatehate scammers)


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Anytime they are over seas, can't write in proper English, and are relocating...90% of the time it will be a scam.

There is a whole "religion" in, I think, Africa, dedicated to stealing peoples identities and scamming people. There is a dumping ground for old computers that people throw away, and the people of this religion get the old computers, restore them, steal identities and scam people.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I doubt one can report... I came across scammers before (in fact also opened a thread here last year), but besides making some fun communicating with them (and giving them false hope that you wanna buy one), you can't really do much (except posting about it everywhere).


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

That scam has been around for years.


----------



## bee222 (May 24, 2011)

I reported the scam to Craigslist.
I sent an email to the Hunt Club whom the real "Isabella" may be a member of.
I am currently playing a game with the scammer as suggested above as there has not been a response to my email that I can p/u the trailer in person tomorrow.

Anyone have a lightweight trailer for sale? I still need one.

Bee


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The other scams for selling trailers, horses, anything say something like" I am selling this trailer, or horse, because my son/daughter/husband/wife died in Iraq and it reminds me too much of the person, therefore I am selling it.
I had a friend call me because her husband was going to send cash to a trailer he wanted to buy. Everyone kept telling him it is a scam. He didn't beleive it, the lady seemed so nice on the phone. Thank goodness she wouldn't let him send the money.
There is a local online classifed in Utah that you can list everything on. Horse trailers, dogs and horses are the biggest scams on it. I find Fresians on sale there for 300 or 400 dollars. People have to much time on their hands trying to scam others.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

****! Exactly, grandma, I come across such "died" ads from time to time. And it's always on other side of the country. Last time I communicated I said my cousin lives in same city where they "store" the trailer and will check it out for me. Guess what? They never got back to me! :lol:


----------

